# Most Overrated Youtubers



## hbk4894 (Sep 2, 2014)

i will start with mine

Phil from Dan and Phil

Comedy Shorts Gamer


----------



## thet33g (Jul 26, 2013)

Youtube is going the same way as television, most of the top "stars" are absolute wank. No idea how that Ray William Johnson got so much views and nearly all the prank youtubers are crap.


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Anybody who yells "It's a prank, bro!" needs to get stabbed in the eyes.


----------



## Jesuszilla (May 26, 2013)

The type of YouTubers I hate are those who do commentary on video games. They are never clever, funny or entertaining. They talk through cut scenes or interesting parts of games. The ones I hate the mist are those who are loud and scream or laugh at every little thing.

I mean I don't ever talk when playing a game do others? How I don't want to miss anything by blabbering on and on.

Needless to say I don't get how those channels often have thousands and millions of views...worst of all they seem to be all over my recommendation page even tho I instantly click out when I watch of of them.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Boby89 (Nov 28, 2015)

PewDiePie...duh


----------



## Brawk Shady (Jan 19, 2015)

Boby89 said:


> PewDiePie...duh


All pewdiepie does half the time is scream.


----------



## Telliblah (Sep 19, 2015)

Boby89 said:


> PewDiePie...duh





Brawk Shady said:


> All pewdiepie does half the time is scream.


Pewdiepie is the pride of my country. I will personally hunt down anyone who says bad things about him.


----------



## Brawk Shady (Jan 19, 2015)

Jesuszilla said:


> The type of YouTubers I hate are those who do commentary on video games. They are never clever, funny or entertaining. They talk through cut scenes or interesting parts of games. The ones I hate the mist are those who are loud and scream or laugh at every little thing.


The only gaming channel I really watch on a consistant basis is VintageBeef. The vast majority of his videos don't have yelling or talking during cutscenes. The ones that do are usually collabs.


----------



## thet33g (Jul 26, 2013)

TuxedoChief said:


> Anybody who yells "It's a prank, bro!" needs to get stabbed in the eyes.


I agree.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Most vloggers, but I'll just use Zoella as an example because I really don't understand her popularity. Roman Atwood (Prankster), Yogscast and Jacksepticeye.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I don't know...90% of them?

Especially the loud annoying ones like Markiplier who act like Jim Carey on cocaine. They annoy me the most.


----------



## Orbiter (Jul 8, 2015)

Jesuszilla said:


> The type of YouTubers I hate are those who do commentary on video games. They are never clever, funny or entertaining. They talk through cut scenes or interesting parts of games. The ones I hate the mist are those who are loud and scream or laugh at every little thing.
> 
> I mean I don't ever talk when playing a game do others? How I don't want to miss anything by blabbering on and on.
> 
> ...


True but if you want a gamer who makes entertaining commentary, I suggest Scott Manley.
That is, if you are into space flight games (sometimes he plays other kind of games too).


----------



## Orbiter (Jul 8, 2015)

Charmander said:


> Most vloggers, but I'll just use Zoella as an example because I really don't understand her popularity. Roman Atwood (Prankster), Yogscast and Jacksepticeye.


Jacksepticeye is actually pretty cool if you look beyond the screaming bits.
The only Yogscast members who where entertaining to me where the two that played Minecraft. Also laughed at their Surgeon Simulator-Let's play.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

so i take it jontron is perfect?


----------



## Fangirl96 (Apr 13, 2015)

hbk4894 said:


> Phil from Dan and Phil


You're dead to me. Don't you dare talk bad about my sunshine cinnamon roll of happiness.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Fangirl96 said:


> You're dead to me. Don't you dare talk bad about my sunshine cinnamon roll of happiness.


he must like phil instead


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

This is embarrassing, but I actually enjoyed watching Fred. This was about 7 years ago. Now I think it's stupid that he's famous for those videos. I actually enjoy watching Connor Franta. I can relate to his experiences. I think there's another guy named Shane Dawson. The one who straightens his hair. I don't know if he's still making videos. Probably not.


----------



## Fangirl96 (Apr 13, 2015)

Telliblah said:


> Pewdiepie is the pride of my country. I will personally hunt down anyone who says bad things about him.


Aye, fellow swede?

I do kinda agree with people that say pewds is annoying. He is obviously overrated as hell. And his screaming is a bit annoying. But in more normal videos, like with his girlfriend, in vlogs, with friends, on social media etc, he seems like a really nice and good guy actually. He has a swedish awkwardness with other people, but with his girlfriend he seems really really sweet. It's a shame he has to play dumb and annoying to entertain his younger/douchebag viewers.


----------



## Telliblah (Sep 19, 2015)

Fangirl96 said:


> Aye, fellow swede?
> 
> I do kinda agree with people that say pewds is annoying. He is obviously overrated as hell. And his screaming is a bit annoying. But in more normal videos, like with his girlfriend, in vlogs, with friends, on social media etc, he seems like a really nice and good guy actually. He has a swedish awkwardness with other people, but with his girlfriend he seems really really sweet. It's a shame he has to play dumb and annoying to entertain his younger/douchebag viewers.


OI


----------



## Fangirl96 (Apr 13, 2015)

Joe said:


> he must like phil instead


You mean Dan?


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Fangirl96 said:


> You mean Dan?


lol i dunno how i misread that

thank you


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

I can't think of specific ones, but I could hunt down plenty of names.

I dislike prank videos. They're usually childish and boring, but even moreso, they're usually fake. So *Sam Pepper* is on top of that list. The racist "in da hood" pranks are the worst. It's always lily white college dude-bros. "Look how quick to violence these black people are? We're so crazy to do this because they're ghetto and stuff, man!" It's always fake reactions. And it fuels the stereotypes.

I dislike video game Let's Plays of any kind, honestly. I enjoy games. Not as much as I used to, but I was never the type of person to enjoy watching someone play a game. I feel so bored. No matter the commentary, which is usually overacted and too chatty for my liking. *PewdiePie*, anyone? Plenty of others. They exaggerate their personality or make a transparently fake one up. They're not cool, they're not funny, they make millions as you watch them play a game you could be spending the time playing yourself if you're really interested in that game.

I have a love/hate relationship with reaction videos to tv shows/movie trailers for some reason. I've watched so many, but every damn time they talk during dialogue/narrative to say something that is 99% not clever or worth opening your mouth for. Just...wait. It reminds me of an old friend who'd comment through movies me and my friends would watch back in high school. Also, my mom does that. Usually hers isn't commentary, it's constant questions that'd be answered if she waited a millisecond for the dialogue or scene to progress the story.

Guh! YouTube.


----------



## Fangirl96 (Apr 13, 2015)

Pointlessblog, aka alfie deyes. Working on his 3rd or 4th (?!) book, which is exactly the same as his other books. A rip off of the wreck it journal from what i've heard. Not even a proper book, but is still in the best seller charts. His mearch is just mainstream quotes slapped onto clothes and posters. His videos are just whatever popular youtube challenges that are going on. He was fun 3 years ago, but he hasn't evolved at all. I'm sure he's a nice guy, but with zero talent.

Also, marcus butler. Unsubbed years ago. The most boring person ever. I dont get where he got all his subscribers from. He's not funny. Videos similar to alfies. His looks are nothing special (in my opinion). He sounds and looks like he's always gonna fall asleep. I dont get it.



JustThisGuy said:


> I dislike prank videos. They're usually childish and boring, but even moreso, they're usually fake. So *Sam Pepper* is on top of that list.


I don't think anyone in the world likes sam pepper. Except himself and a few pathetic young girls maybe. He's the definition of a douche and scumbag.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Fangirl96 said:


> I don't think anyone in the world likes sam pepper. Except himself and a few pathetic young girls maybe. He's the definition of a douche and scumbag.


Yea, his somewhat latest prank vid of making his friend think his friend was killed honestly looked real. And really ****ed up. But it could also be fake. I hope so. That's psychological abuse. But his friend is like, "We're famous, I don't care. Jokes. Lol." After the fact.

Plus, while unsubstantiated, his victim's video about being anally raped by him sounded kinda sincere. I know, innocent before proven guilty. But the inflection and emotions and the flow of her story. Just seemed legit. Plenty of stories of him being overzealously perverted and forward with women. He's like a beta that thinks he's alpha, though I don't think in those terms. I don't think the world exists like that, but he's clearly on a narcissistic trip.

And what a lie he spun when people called him out on sexual harassment/assault with the butt groping vid. They were actors, but still. It's all a little too much. It's not... He just sucks in so many ways. I signed a petition to ban him from YouTube for promoting bullying, sexual harassment and psychological abuse towards people. He's not a great "prankster". I wish England had a new Australia to exile that guy to. Seriously. Him and Russell Brand, the comedian. Awful people. Lol.


----------



## Boby89 (Nov 28, 2015)

Telliblah said:


> Pewdiepie is the pride of my country. I will personally hunt down anyone who says bad things about him.


I'll be waiting :duel


----------



## hughjames95 (Sep 21, 2013)

Jinx and other "reactors"...


----------



## JohnDoe26 (Jun 6, 2012)

I don't mind pranks but those guys kissing random girls and showing off how they have game I just want to punch in the face. 

They're either attractive, or the entire situation is fake.


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

theradbrad... What a sellout....


----------



## NahMean (May 19, 2014)

I can't stand youtubers who constantly beg throughout their videos for likes, favorites, and subscribers. That's a surefire way for me to stop watching your videos. As mentioned from previous posters, I tend to not like "Let's Plays" as they come off annoying with the person trying WAY to hard to be entertaining. I never understood how anyone finds a youtuber like Markiplier amusing, but that's just me.


----------



## ThaBatmanfan (Oct 15, 2015)

Anyone who does public pranks should be arrested entirely. I'm fine with prank calling because you're not intially hurting anyone it's just a good laugh is all. And all of the reaction videos are awful as well and they are FAKE! I mean who actually sits there posts a pointless video about something you watched for views? It's horrible it makes me ashamed of what youtube has become the comment sections are dreadful just stay away from them altogether. Anyone who doesn't care about their audience should be terminated.But there are good channels out there there's just more inappropriate channels out there that make the rest of youtube unbearable some days. Anything with make up tutorials I am annoyed seeing too. Some good channels IMO are of course Batman Arkham videos gta series videos theradbrad and jacksepticeye.


----------



## Jesuszilla (May 26, 2013)

Orbiter said:


> True but if you want a gamer who makes entertaining commentary, I suggest Scott Manley.
> That is, if you are into space flight games (sometimes he plays other kind of games too).


I'll admit I don't like any commentary any more. The second I hear someone speak I click off or I'll specifically search for games with no commentary.

It's probably because I don't talk when gaming so I find it distracting when others do too
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ignopius (Mar 19, 2013)

I watch mostly smaller channels.


----------



## Orbiter (Jul 8, 2015)

Jesuszilla said:


> I'll admit I don't like any commentary any more. The second I hear someone speak I click off or I'll specifically search for games with no commentary.
> 
> It's probably because I don't talk when gaming so I find it distracting when others do too
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Well, he's something like a very entertaining teacher of astrophysics, so really no annoying beg for likes and subscribtion (one of the things I like about his videos), in other words, not your typical annoying "popular" youtuber.
I like to watch non-commentary playthroughs though.


----------



## Jesuszilla (May 26, 2013)

Orbiter said:


> Well, he's something like a very entertaining teacher of astrophysics, so really no annoying beg for likes and subscribtion (one of the things I like about his videos), in other words, not your typical annoying "popular" youtuber.
> I like to watch non-commentary playthroughs though.


I may check him out because those popular YouTubers just drive me nuts.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

I automatically hate any youtuber that covers the video with annotations that stay the entire video.


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

carli bybel, she's an 8/10 most on her best videos


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I've never watched any of the ones mentioned so far and yet I watch Youtube all the time and love it. Best thing about Youtube is you get what you want. If you just want to watch whomever is most popular right now, that's exactly what you'll get. That's no guarantee it's any good (It's actually a pretty good sign it's sh!t, actually).

If you're willing to dig and stick with the guys who make fewer videos you can find some really cool stuff on there. 

Or maybe it's just me. One of the major side effects of being the way I am all my life has been that there have always been things I was really interested in for a while but eventually let go of them because I didn't know anyone who was into it and/or the stuff you had to buy in order to get into it was prohibitively expensive. Youtube is awesome for digging into things you were always curious about but could never really satisfy your curiosity. Especially if you can deal with being happy with just experiencing stuff vicariously.


----------



## iminnocentenough (Jul 24, 2014)

Those girlfriend vs boyfriend prankers, Shane Dawson, meekakitty, BrittanyLouiseTaylor (looks like a horse), most gaming youtubers, and many more.


----------



## Fledgling (Jan 1, 2013)

General rule: The louder they are and the more they ham it up, the less I like them.

---



M0rbid said:


> theradbrad... What a sellout....


What did he do? I think he's one of the better gaming personalities imo.


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

Even though I like this Youtuber, I have to admit Etika is pretty overrated.


----------



## pinkkawaii (Oct 23, 2015)

Simon and Martina from Eatyourkimchi


----------



## Staticnz (Mar 25, 2013)

I'm definitely the most underrated.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Staticnz said:


> I'm definitely the most underrated.


LOL!

For me personally, 3DGAMEMAN. I mostly watch him for entertainment or comedic purposes because his "reviews" are mostly cringe worthy. They come off as someone reading the specs and marketing fluff on the boxes most of the time.


----------



## The Starry night (May 23, 2015)

All the popular ones are overrated. Except Pewdiepie, he's a cutie.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

the starry night said:


> all the popular ones are overrated. Except pewdiepie, *he's a cutie*.


ewwwwah!


----------



## Telliblah (Sep 19, 2015)

The Starry night said:


> All the popular ones are overrated. Except Pewdiepie, he's a cutie.


Right?!?
He really represents all things good with this world. If more people were as friendly and happy as him the world would be a better place for sure.

All people hating on him only do it because they're jealous, because they're trying to look cool or to join the hate bandwagon.
He just keeps doing his own thing, playing games. It's the most innocent harmless job you could have but still people take the time to rip on him. It's really ****ing sad.


----------



## The Starry night (May 23, 2015)

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> ewwwwah!


Awww we can watch his vids together and eat lots of candy :grin2:


----------



## TCNY (Dec 3, 2014)

what's pewdiepie's girlfriend's name? she's hot but her voice is like a 4 year olds


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Telliblah said:


> All people hating on him only do it because they're jealous, because they're trying to look cool or to join the hate bandwagon.
> 
> He just keeps doing his own thing, playing games. It's the most innocent harmless job you could have but still people take the time to rip on him. It's really ****ing sad.


Personally I see him like this:

He makes literally millions of dollars sitting on his *** all day playing video games. That is hardly worth celebrating. I would be more impressed with him if he made his millions doing something that *truly *makes the world a better place.

That is my honest opinion. Nothing to do with disliking him for no reason.


----------



## Telliblah (Sep 19, 2015)

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> Personally I see him like this:
> 
> He makes literally millions of dollars sitting on his *** all day playing video games. That is hardly worth celebrating. I would be more impressed with him if he made his millions doing something that *truly *makes the world a better place.
> 
> That is my honest opinion. Nothing to do with disliking him for no reason.


But he doesn't ask you to be impressed! He doesn't ask you to celebrate him! He doesn't ask you for anything!

He just uploads his vids, nothing more to it!

He wants to make people happy! He wants to make people laugh! I for one think that's admirable!


----------



## Fangirl96 (Apr 13, 2015)

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> Personally I see him like this:
> 
> He makes literally millions of dollars sitting on his *** all day playing video games. That is hardly worth celebrating. I would be more impressed with him if he made his millions doing something that *truly *makes the world a better place.
> 
> That is my honest opinion. Nothing to do with disliking him for no reason.


Well, he does upload atleast one video every single day. Videos with a f***load of editing (which he doesnt have to do and didnt used to do, but does now for the lolz). And he has to not only edit the camera filming himself, but also the screen from the game. And the time it must take to download, set up, delete, repeat, all these games. Pretty sure all this take a LOT of time. It must take up most of his day every single day. Pretty sure he does it all by himself aswell (unless he has a secret twin with the exact same humour).

If it's worth being a millionaire over, that's questionable. But you can't deny that he is probably one of the most hardworking popular youtubers out there in that sense. And if it puts a smile on millions of people's faces, then what's the harm.


----------



## bittersweetavenue (Jan 1, 2015)

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> Personally I see him like this:
> 
> He makes literally millions of dollars sitting on his *** all day playing video games. That is hardly worth celebrating. I would be more impressed with him if he made his millions doing something that *truly *makes the world a better place.
> 
> That is my honest opinion. Nothing to do with disliking him for no reason.


Why does no one at least spend a minute researching someone before hating on them for no reason. No one ever acknowledges when he raises money to donate to causes, the poor guy. I always thought that was "doing something that truly makes the world a better place".


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)

captain smuggo


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

bittersweetavenue said:


> Why does no one at least spend a minute researching someone before hating on them for no reason. No one ever acknowledges when he raises money to donate to causes, the poor guy. I always thought that was "doing something that truly makes the world a better place".


Donating money to charitable causes is fine by me, but that does not make him or anyone else immune to criticism. More opinions is better for everyone involved.

I also found this very interesting article about him: http://www.n3rdabl3.co.uk/2014/04/14/100557/humble-weekly-bundle-support-pewdiepie-support-charity/

The first comment is telling. "Sigh" Time to get off my soapbox.


----------



## RainboWater (Jan 3, 2015)

Jesuszilla said:


> The type of YouTubers I hate are those who do commentary on video games. They are never clever, funny or entertaining. They talk through cut scenes or interesting parts of games. The ones I hate the mist are those who are loud and scream or laugh at every little thing.
> 
> I mean I don't ever talk when playing a game do others? How I don't want to miss anything by blabbering on and on.
> 
> ...


Not all gaming channels do that. I watch this guy named "Chris Smoove", he mainly plays NBA 2K but also does "let's plays" of other games, (like Tomb Raider, Assasin's Creed, Batman, etc). His commentary is actually funny, and isn't filled with a bunch of meaningless garbage. Also, he doesn't talk at ALL during cutscenes (he'll even mute his voiceover if he does accidentally.)

Pewdiepie on the other hand...
I don't want to hate on him, but imo he's just not that funny. I used to watch him a year ago and laugh at his videos, but nowadays he just yells a bunch of random **** and gets 1,000,000+ views per video. like wtf

I still think he's a great guy, though. donating to charities, wanting to make people smile/laugh and all that.


----------



## Jesuszilla (May 26, 2013)

I never actually watched pewdiepie before. In fact if I see a channel or video with millions of views or subscribers I usually click out of it.

I love smaller channels for some reason. The less views, the better.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Pewpewdie, I watched a video to see what all the fuss was. I couldn't even get through one of his videos. It was just a bunch of screaming, annoying, obnoxious, rubbish.


----------



## jonjagger (Dec 26, 2015)

HowtoBasic.


----------



## Recessive J (Feb 18, 2014)

Idk, I don't really enjoy many of the popular ones. Like whenever I've tried to get into Pewdiepie or Dan and Phil I've just found them really disappointing. Maybe I'm too old or boring xD

Come to think of it, I LOVE NerdCubed, so that might explain it...


----------



## TheSilentGamer (Nov 15, 2014)

Pretty much every single gaming channel ever. It's a shame, most of them seem like nice people, it's just that they make idiots of themselves on camera. Why?



TuxedoChief said:


> Anybody who yells "It's a prank, bro!" needs to get stabbed in the eyes.


----------



## sweetSacrifice (Dec 23, 2011)

Vsauce? That Michael can just speak well. He just drags one topic into other topics.


----------

